
Airline safety: 2017 was safest year in history for passengers around world - forapurpose
https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/air-safety-2017-best-year-safest-airline-passengers-worldwide-to70-civil-aviation-review-a8130796.html
======
forapurpose
Here's the original report: [http://to70.com/to70s-civil-aviation-safety-
review-2017/](http://to70.com/to70s-civil-aviation-safety-review-2017/)

Note in particular: Zero deaths worldwide among commercial jet passengers.
(There were deaths among people on the ground, in small turboprops, and in
other situations.)

